# Testing Postive for Dianabol - Duration



## exo (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, guys got one for you i have been reading article after page after site after some ofther guys BULLSHIT story and still havent found how long does dianabol stay in an average mans urine... days? weeks? months? i know that injectables are along time. i have no way of beating a test. can someone tell me where to look or where to go or who to ask for this information or give me some acutal feedback.


----------



## Blackbird (Dec 26, 2005)

I dunno, but, what are you being tested for? Job, competition?  You may be worried about nothing.


----------



## exo (Dec 26, 2005)

The military tests. i know they test for it. i know it shows up in urine/blood/serum/plasma. i know it is one of the common drugs and is easy to detect. it was made in the 60's so it has been around awhile. any help would be great.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 26, 2005)

exo said:
			
		

> The military tests. i know they test for it. i know it shows up in urine/blood/serum/plasma. i know it is one of the common drugs and is easy to detect. it was made in the 60's so it has been around awhile. any help would be great.



what does "made in the 60s" have to do w/ anything....testosterone was invented way before that


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 26, 2005)

exo said:
			
		

> The military tests. i know they test for it. i know it shows up in urine/blood/serum/plasma. i know it is one of the common drugs and is easy to detect. it was made in the 60's so it has been around awhile. any help would be great.


Not unless you are specifically testing for steroids.
A test for recreational drugs doesn't detect steroids.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 26, 2005)

.


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 26, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> jacked from bb.com
> Detection times for AAS
> 
> Anavar 3 weeks
> ...



What is the test method for these timeframes...Urine I am assuming?

Does anyone know if there are different detection periods for different test methods...Urine/Blood/Hair.  I know rec drugs are diffferent depending on how your tested.


----------



## exo (Dec 27, 2005)

i would be taking only 15-25mg a day for 4-5 weeks and a freind of mind got booted from the NAVY for using some type of steriods last months i thought they did not test for them but since he got booted i feel a bit differnt. know what i mean. but i have pissed in a bottle while on the juice and not poped but they dont test all bottles out of a box only like 4/12 but....


----------



## stealthmeister (Dec 27, 2005)

Most sources I've seen say 3-5 weeks for oral d-bol. At the dose you've stated, I don't imagine it'd be much more than 3 wks if your liver is working OK and metabolizing it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 27, 2005)

exo said:
			
		

> i would be taking only 15-25mg a day for 4-5 weeks and a freind of mind got booted from the NAVY for using some type of steriods last months i thought they did not test for them but since he got booted i feel a bit differnt. know what i mean. but i have pissed in a bottle while on the juice and not poped but they dont test all bottles out of a box only like 4/12 but....



what about the fact that a dbol only cycle is garbage?? don't waste your cash and risk gettin booted.


----------



## exo (Dec 27, 2005)

yea i know i should stack it with some deca or test if not both, but i dont have access to that anymore. in bahrain i could just walk into the local gnc and be in heaven. i was pondering if i should even do the dbol alone i have done a 4 week cycle before with just starting at 10mg w-1 and w-2 and 3 i was taking 15-20mg and then slidding off. i am new at this kind of supplementation i gained a bit of mass. but i lost it soon after due to the fact that i got deployed a week later and could not workout becuase we had no gym. but i was thinking/wondering if it is possiable or a good idea to stack with some prohormones or something instead of the real thing what you all think? i know dbol is a dirty one. i do not drink and do not have any other toxic stuff going through my body at the moment. opinions are welcome thanks for the help and advice so far.  :welcome:


----------



## exo (Dec 27, 2005)

another quick question for the lab rats. do you think i would pop for some other prohormones (ie) fizogen on/off cycle i have used that before and no joke it is not a bad hormone booster i really like the results but it is the same price as dbol almost LOL anyways here is link if you have never heard of it fizogen.com or bodybuilding.com look for "on cycle" it will tell you the stuff that is in it and doseage and reviews thanks again guys.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 27, 2005)

.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 28, 2005)

exo said:
			
		

> but i was thinking/wondering if it is possiable or a good idea to stack with some prohormones or something instead of the real thing what you all think? i know dbol is a dirty one. i do not drink and do not have any other toxic stuff going through my body at the moment. opinions are welcome thanks for the help and advice so far.  :welcome:


Prohormones are much dirtier than Dbol. You can get the bad side effects (even gyno), but you don't get the same results as Dbol.


----------

